# Looking for some advice re: making kitchen cabinet doors



## Johann George (Dec 2, 2008)

I am considering refacing some kitchen cabinets and am looking for some advice. I'm thinking about making doors out of a wood that, when finished, will be light in color (not painted). Here are my questions:

1. What style of doors would provide a nice clean look and turn out nice without a lot of hassle to make? Some hassle is o.k., but not a tremendous amount. 

2. What quality of wood should I buy and what would be a typical supplier? I'm assuming the big box stores don't carry the quality of wood needed. I'm most concerned with finding a supplier for the panels. 

3. When shopping for materials, is there a recommended grade of materials I should be pursuing?

4. I have a horizontal table (which I made, but have not yet used) and a regular router table. Which would you recommend using on the panels?

5. What thickness of materials should I use? One kitchen has doors approximately 3/4" thick, the other somewhat less.

I would appreciate any feedback you can provide regarding these questions or any other advice you can provide.

John


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

Johann, here is what I did for my kitchen cabinet refacing; I used solid cherry and made new cabinet doors and drawer fronts. I used a 5 piece door and drawer, that is four pieces mitred with purpleheart splines and solid raised panels. The raised section faces inside to be architectually correct.
The construction is pretty straightforward. I used a vertical raised panel bit and an 8" tall aux fence on my router table for the panel profile. The panels are 5/8" planed down from 3/4. The 5/8" dimension works perfectly with a 1/8" setback for the panel and 3/4" rails and stiles of the frames. 
No stain, just boiled linseed oil and shellac, finishing with wax and 0000 steel wool.


----------



## Johann George (Dec 2, 2008)

jmg,

I appreciate the info. Nice looking job. That's one style that shouldn't be too difficult to make and it has a nice clean look.

John


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi John
I got my tips & tricks fro BJ3
Router Forums - View Single Post - Raised panel bit/vs router hp


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Made these last year out of solid European Oak.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Derek,
Those are really nice. Every other set I've made has been raised panel, but the plans for my own kitchen (Mission Style) called for flat panels. I prefer making the raised panels. Lot less work than planing all those flats down to 1/4" .

Johann,
Cope and stick is far easier than 45'ed corners. IMO
Gene


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Gene,
How about if you used a rail and stile cutter and 1/4"veneered ply or mdf for the panels, that works very well and easy to do.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

derek willis said:


> Gene,
> How about if you used a rail and stile cutter and 1/4"veneered ply or mdf for the panels, that works very well and easy to do.


Wife and I considered that until I showed her how great the panels looked when resawn and book matched. Like I said, lots-o-work. Fun, though. I wouldn't consider it for a commission job unless there was a pot of gold in the contract.

Gene


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Derek and JMG 1017, that is some great work, any one would be proud to have those in their home.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks, Jerry, glad you approve.
Unfortunately they were not for me, but for my sister's kitchen, an update on an installation I did some 24 years ago, 22 doors and 8 drawer fronts, god! were they heavy!!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

derek willis said:


> Thanks, Jerry, glad you approve.
> Unfortunately they were not for me, but for my sister's kitchen, an update on an installation I did some 24 years ago, 22 doors and 8 drawer fronts, god! were they heavy!!


Derek, I find it amazing that the cabinets I built 20 years ago have gained so much weight. But, then so have I:fie:
Gene


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

I did mine a couple years ago. All in pine, raised panel, the boxes were fine, so I just did the doors and drawers and added a couple of extra shelving units to match. Some told me to just buy the doors, and it WAS a lot of work, but the satisfaction of knowing I did it all myself makes it all worth while.
Here's the link:
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/5154-julies-kitchen.html

~Julie~


----------



## Johann George (Dec 2, 2008)

Gene, Derek, Julie and all,

Thanks for the feedback.

John


----------

